# Elements



## Parergon

I was wondering how to translate "elements"
I know that element is elementum, how is elements? Elementums?

Moreover, how would you translate "pivotal elemets"?

xxxx elementums?


----------



## Lorixnt2

Parergon said:


> I was wondering how to translate "elements"
> I know that element is elementum, how is elements? Elementums?
> 
> Moreover, how would you translate "pivotal elemets"?
> 
> xxxx elementums?



elementum è sostantivo neutro della seconda declinazione che al nominatvo plurale dà _elementa_.
Se il concetto da tradurre è però, come sembrerebbe potersi intendere dalla forma "pivotal elements", quello di cardine, bisognerebbe conoscere il contesto.

In termini pratico-oggettivi (es. elementi cardine di una porta o di uno sportello) ---> _cardo/cardinis_ che dà al plurale _cardines

_In termini categoriali (es. gli elementi fondamentali di una teoria) ---> _fundamentum/fundamenti_ che dà al plurale _fundamenta
_


----------



## Parergon

Ti ringrazio. Non essendo elemento fondamentali di una teoria, ma elementi ricavati dall' osservazione di alcuni processi sociali, pensi sia opportuno utilizzare "elementa"? Se così fosse, come è traducile " elementi di analisi / analitici"?

Grazie.


----------



## Lorixnt2

Parergon said:


> Ti ringrazio. Non essendo elemento fondamentali di una teoria, ma elementi ricavati dall' osservazione di alcuni processi sociali, pensi sia opportuno utilizzare "elementa"? Se così fosse, come è traducile " elementi di analisi / analitici"?
> 
> Grazie.




Prego.
_analyticus/a/um_ è aggettivo  greco latinizzato che esiste in  senso  paragonabile alla sua controparte italiana  per cui non è da escludersi che _elementa analytica_ possa fare al caso tuo.
Altrimenti dovresti cavartela con perifrasi aggettivali tipo_:_
_
pertinens ad explicanda socialis convictus elementa _


----------



## Parergon

Grazie nuovamente.
Ipotizzo un contesto ora:
The relevance of two _elementa analytica_ stands out distinctly from...

Che ne dici?


----------



## Lorixnt2

Parergon said:


> Grazie nuovamente.
> Ipotizzo un contesto ora:
> The relevance of two _elementa analytica_ stands out distinctly from...
> 
> Che ne dici?




Formalmente direi bene. Stilisticamente dentro un lavoro ad impronta sociologica preferirei una cosa tutta scritta in inglese ma qui il giudizio è, ovviamente, del tutto personale e sta a te valutarne l'effetto sulle controparti.


----------



## Parergon

Molte grazie. Terrò in (alta) considerazione il tuo suggerimento.


----------



## Lorixnt2

Parergon said:


> Molte grazie. Terrò in (alta) considerazione il tuo suggerimento.




Prego. Non troppo alta per favore che se casco m'ammacco


----------

